# Western Australia 3 -- Kalbarri part 2



## moloch05 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here are a few more shots of the Kalbarri area. The little village is located inland a short distance from the mouth of the Murchison River.






The coastal portion of the park was very scenic. This year, the temps were cool and the wind high so I spent little time on the trails above the ocean.











Most of my time was spent in the heath habitat where the flowers were incredible.





















This was the habitat of my favourite lizard, the incredible Moloch or Thorny Devil. I was very lucky to see this animal. We did not see it at all during our two days at Kalbarri. We only saw it on our return journey when we returned to the town to pick up the recharger to my wife's mobile phone. This one, like all the others that I have seen, was on the road. I have never spotted when when I walked through the shrubland. I guess that they are fairly small, don't move fast and are cryptically coloured.






It had such amazing spines. They move in an interesting way with lots of rocking before they finally take a step.






I also saw a few Bobtails or Shinglebacks (_Tiliqua rugosa_).











This was a sad sight, a DOR Western Blue-tongue (_Tiliqua occipitalis_). I saw a live one as I passed through a small town near the turnoff to Kalbarri but I could not stop in time due to traffic. When I did return, it has already moved out of sight into thick scrub.






Sand Goannas (Gould's Monitors) were a frequent sight. The first one has lost its tail. I suspect that it may have been a lucky escape from a car.











I saw many Pygmy Bearded Dragons (_Pogona minor_) on this trip but I never seemed to have the right lens on at the time. This shot was with my macro of one resting on the side of the road.






I saw this Echidna on the road one night. I attempted to move it off the road and it then rolled into a ball and literally rolled off the road. I have never seen one pull itself into a tight ball like this. 












*FLOWERS*
As I mentioned before, Kalbarri is rich with flowers. One of my favourite genera is that of the Feather Flowers (_Verticordia_). These plants are covered with masses of brightly coloured and often oddly shaped flowers. They are members of the same family as _Eucalyptus_.

_Verticordia monadelpha_ -- the most common and conspicous _Verticordia_ in Kalbarri.











_Verticordia venusta_ (I think)






_Verticordia dichroma_











_Verticordia aculata_ -- a stunning plant that sometimes grew in rings with the flowers massed around the outer edge of the ring.











A nice red-flowered _Verticordia_:






Several species of _Banksia_ were a frequent sight.











_Beaufortia aestiva_






_Beaufortia squarrosa_






_Scholtzia uberiflora_






_Scaveola phlebopetaria_






This is the _Eucalyptus_ with the biggest flower. The tree is spindly but the flowers are the size of an apple. It is a _E. macrocarpa_.






Further inland, the soils changed and so did the plants. Mulga trees and the feathery mulla-mullas became common.











Flowering shrubs were largely replaced by annuals.











As you can see, there are a great number of beautiful plants in the Kalbarri region.

Regards,
David


----------



## thesilverbeast (Nov 14, 2008)

That thorny devil looks amazing! 

I love the first shot, it looks so mean. That's a death stare for sure!


----------



## m.punja (Nov 14, 2008)

well done thanx for sharing
cant wait till i go over to WA itd going to be great


----------



## Hominid (Nov 14, 2008)

great shot moloch05 you have a real nack for the camera.
such a shame about the bluey, western blue-tongues look so unique in my appinion.


----------



## trendkill (Nov 14, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful place. I'd love to visit Australia some day!


----------



## indicus (Nov 14, 2008)

Should have a good metal detecter with you Moloch; your on the door step of some big gold country there.
As always; beautiful shots to mate...


----------



## krusty (Nov 14, 2008)

cool pics,love the thorny devil ones.


----------



## the.badger (Nov 14, 2008)

indicus said:


> Should have a good metal detecter with you Moloch; your on the door step of some big gold country there.
> As always; beautiful shots to mate...



Hehe I think you're thinking of Kalgoorlie, not Kalbarri!

Amazing place, I haven't been for about 10 years but these pics have inspired me to get back over to mid and north coast WA.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks very much, everyone, for the kind remarks.


Here are a few more Moloch pics. The first two are from this year, then there are 3 older pics from Kalbarri and Exmouth.











Feb07 Exmouth






Nov05 Exmouth






Nov05 Kalbarri






Here is the little town of Kalbarri:





... and a few more flowers from this trip:

Coppercups (_Pilanthus sp._)






Flame Grevillea (_Grevillea eriostacha_)






_Grevillea leucopteris_






Smokebush (_Conospermum sp._)





Claw Flower (_Calothamnus sp._)











Regards,
David


----------



## ytamarin (Nov 16, 2008)

My favourite of your threads so far 
I love the flora in WA!


----------

